# Hilfe Benötigt !



## GhostGhost (23. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Also ich bin mit meinem Netzwerklatein ( ist eh nicht so besonders ) am Ende .. 

es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben das zwei leute gleichzeitig auf eine Datei zugreifen können übers Internet, im Lan geht das doch auch warum bekomme ich das nicht übers Internet hin ? 

Ich hab sogar meine IP genannt aber der andere Rechner kommt nicht auf meine Laufwerke ( bzw. auf das eine Freigegebene ) der Benutzer hat ein eigens Konto dafür bei mir auf dem Rechner. Ich hab um die IP nicht jedesmal mitteilen zu müssen auch einen Account bei dyndna.org angelegt aber alle versuche scheiterten bisher .. 

Kann wer helfen ..schon ganz verzweifelt bin ... 

Gruss Ghost 

Ps: die Lösung bräuchte ich eigentlich schon gestern


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (23. April 2004)

Hi

Entschuldige, da muss ich dir gleich eine Gegenfrage stellen. Verwendest du einen Router um dich mit dem Internet zu verbinden

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## GhostGhost (23. April 2004)

Hallo,

Nein kein Router .. 

Firewall lässt die Verbindung durch.. hab es soweit das ich wenn ich die IP angenebe und auf das Laufwerk gehe hinbekommen aber über den Namen lässt es sich immer noch nicht ansprechen. Ein anderes Problem ist das MS-Access nun beim öffenen sagt das die Datei nicht göffnet werden kann weil die Seite nicht zu den Vertauenseiten gehöre. Was nun ?

Gruss Ghost


----------



## Jantz (24. April 2004)

Meines Wissens ist das nicht möglich, zumindest nicht mit Windows. 

Ein andere alternative:

SSL verschlüsselter FTP server? Wäre das nicht was für dir? Könnte dann natürlich über deine dyndns laufen.

MfG


----------



## GhostGhost (24. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jantz _
> *Meines Wissens ist das nicht möglich, zumindest nicht mit Windows.
> 
> Ein andere alternative:
> ...



Hallo,

FTP Srver steht auch verschölüsslet nur damit kann ich meine Dateien nicht auf zwei Rechnern gleichzeitig öffnen sondern nur kopieren .. also brauche ich wieder ein Abgleichstool.. die genau erklärung ist in meinem anderen Thread.

Trozdem Danke 

Gruss Ghost


----------

